# Mylink and watching videos ? Is it possible ???



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

I know on cars like the cadillacs you can hack the factory system to watch videos while driving. Is it possible to do it with the 2013 cruzes ? :blink:


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


>


sorry I think hes on something. Thats too much moving for a distraction.


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

So whats it say about the guy filming it and following him ???


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it was a dash mounted camera do to how smooth it was, but I agree with h3llon3arth that this guy is tweaking on something, reminds me of a few people on bath salts that I have seen. They act the same way, can't sit still.p

i would like to know the answer about the DVD playing though, my son would love it and I would no longer have to have him holding the iPad on long trips fir entertainment.


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, id say he is tweaking for sure. I am looking to do it for the passengers on long trips which i take often. Im just not looking at buying something else to swap out or add on.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

There's adapters for aftermatket units maybe they will work.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

